# "HOLBROOK & CO"



## Kim

Hi Everybody
 The forum is getting very busy, it's great.  Below is a pic of some different types of Holbrook Bottles.  I believe there is actually a "Holbrook Show" in Victoria each year, is this correct?  Could somebody enlighten me on these bottles as each one seems to be a bit different. 
 Thanks kim


----------



## Maine Digger

Hey Kim! good to see you on the forum again, hey did you make it to the Toowoomba bottle show 4, March?  I took a boat over from Maine to check out the Holbrooks.  lol  There WAS a Holbrook Collectors show down your way in November 03, so, I'm guessing Irish, Oz, Chris and crew could probably help you out.


----------



## Kim

Hi Norm 
 How are you? Great pics you have been posting.  I have been a little busy trying to organise financials and things so we can go away.  I am detecting for gold over the next three days but I will be a pain in the forum, asking questions for a while yet!! I still have many unanswered questions, soon I'll be asking about life[].  Has the weather changed since we last contacted?  I will expect to see some great finds from you in the near future and pictures lol. 
 Regards Kim


----------



## Maine Digger

Hi Kim, I think it's terrific that you can get away for 5 months!  I'm going to e-mail you a picture directly of our 2 seasons in Maine.  Just how many bottles did you get in that collection you bought!


----------



## Maine Digger

Here's our 2 seasons in Maine, the flowers only last 2 weeks, the rest of the time it's like the first picture! lol  Only about 50 feet from the wild flowers is the site of the 2 privys I will be digging, hopefully soon! The wild flowers are planted on top of the old barn once attached to my house, every spring the frost pushes up shards of green, cobalt, red etc glass through the soil, I'm hoping a whole one pops up this year! lol


----------



## oz-riley

The Holbrookâ€™s bottles are really really really common, the differences in the bottles would just be bottles of different ages and made by different glass makers.
 Holbrook's sauce is a Worcestershire sauce and the company is still selling it today, check your local Cole's supermarket.


 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## Kim

Thanks guys
 Lol. I guess holbrook bottles are not so valuable!!  Norm is this your place or backyard? it looks absolutely gorgeous.  It must be really something to look forward to when the snow melts and those wonderful flowers start to bloom.  In the winter here we often experience some doozy frosts followed by sunny but chrisp days.  
 Regards Kim


----------



## Maine Digger

Hi Kim, yes those shots are from our gardens. The wild flowers exceeded our expectations, we bought a box of mixed seed and just broadcast it over an area. The flowers arrive at different times of the season, so there's always a new color. I wasn't joking about the privy sites being nearby, at one time my home was a farm, 1830's. The floor of the barn that used to be attached to the house is a meer 18'' below the wildflower bed. lol


----------

